# Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors?



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

I just spent some time reading about the neuspeed project. supposed to be out by fall or some thing? It was old reading so who knows.
Thunder bunny..7psi = 225HP
A kit would be oh so tempting.
Anyone look into having a shop install one?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? (digitaltim)*

There are always rumors...


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There are always rumors...


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? (~kInG~)*

I was talking with Neuspeed today getting some prices for a few customers, and asked about their turbo kit. He said they are working on a software glitch (sound familiar?)








He assured me it wouldn't be much longer though....said they have a mint invested in all the tooling and such and are ready to start putting these kits out. 230bhp is what he quoted me.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? (veedubtek)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any idea of price? looks like most are aorund $4K

Do you guys think the kit would be like the thunder bunny's mods? As in upgraded transmission parts to handle the added power.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? (digitaltim)*

keeping it alive!!!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any idea of price? looks like most are aorund $4K

Do you guys think the kit would be like the thunder bunny's mods? As in upgraded transmission parts to handle the added power.


I asked, he said he couldn't say at this time


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? (veedubtek)*

But, if that's going to be pricing, what's truly going to be the better option. Turbo kit on the 2.5L or doing a 2.0T swap?


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? (Elmer J Fudd)*

Turbo kit on the 2.5L


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_Turbo kit on the 2.5L

Exactly, a FSI swap will be MUCH higher than only $4k..... You have to consider that turbo UPGRADE setups for a 1.8T or 2.0TFSI are over $4k... I would consider a ~$4K price tag for a 2.5L setup to be quite reasonable!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? ([email protected])*

all I need is some generic FI software and Ill do the rest...







$4k for a turn key upgrade would be a good buy to those that want to just bolt it on and go...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_$4k for a turn key upgrade would be a good buy to those that want to just bolt it on and go...









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? ([email protected])*

The 2.5 flux capasitor kit coming soon


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? ([email protected])*

hopefully they are researching what changes they need for the 08 too!
A bolt on and go turbo kit would be awesome!


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? (vwgtipowr)*

the 08 GTI's are going to be ~230HP. 
Like the thunder bunny










_Modified by digitaltim at 7:08 PM 8-13-2007_


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_the 08 GTI's are going to be ~230HP. 
Like the thunder bunny









_Modified by digitaltim at 7:08 PM 8-13-2007_

no....


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? (absoluteczech)*

The neuspeed MK4 supercharger kits were only $3K hopefully this turbo kit won't be much more








Seems that extra power and torque would put us right up there with the GTIs. Maybe 15-20hp less than a chipped gti.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_the 08 GTI's are going to be ~230HP. 
Like the thunder bunny









_Modified by digitaltim at 7:08 PM 8-13-2007_

Double no


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_
no....

well elaborate.....explain yourself
oh...the 2008 gti is 200HP... I read something about another version..~230HP...maybe its just in europe
2008 Golf GTI Pirelli offers 230hp




_Modified by digitaltim at 3:48 PM 8-14-2007_


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_the 08 GTI's are going to be ~230HP. 
Like the thunder bunny









_Modified by digitaltim at 7:08 PM 8-13-2007_

The Golf GTI Edition 30 in the UK is 230. I think you may have those mixed up perhaps?

Also, I for one wouldn't buy the first turbo kit that came out on the market, I'd probably wait for about two or three before I even chose. Spending that kind of money for 225hp is a waste to me, no offense to anyone else though. If and when I turbo my car it will be in the high 200s maybe low 300s.

_Modified by UGRabbit at 8:02 PM 8-29-2007_

_Modified by UGRabbit at 8:03 PM 8-29-2007_


_Modified by UGRabbit at 8:03 PM 8-29-2007_


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? (UGRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UGRabbit* »_
The Golf GTI Edition 30 in the UK is 230. I think you may have those mixed up perhaps?

Also, I for one wouldn't buy the first turbo kit that came out on the market, I'd probably wait for about two or three before I even chose. Spending that kind of money for 225hp is a waste to me, no offense to anyone else though. If and when I turbo my car it will be in the high 200s maybe low 300s.

_Modified by UGRabbit at 8:02 PM 8-29-2007_

_Modified by UGRabbit at 8:03 PM 8-29-2007_

_Modified by UGRabbit at 8:03 PM 8-29-2007_


Look above your post....
I wrote, "2008 Golf GTI Pirelli offers 230hp." that's the one I read about. I read so much some times I mix up the facts, but as you can see I corrected myself.


----------



## Scratchmaster_J (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? (digitaltim)*

I think this is awesome, I'd buy it. With our stock 150hp boosted to 225, there would be less lag im assuming than a stock GTI. Unless someone can tell me what the stock GTI hp is without boost??? Plus we also have a good healthy compression ratio for boost to work with, so things should behave good.


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_

Look above your post....
I wrote, "2008 Golf GTI Pirelli offers 230hp." that's the one I read about. I read so much some times I mix up the facts, but as you can see I corrected myself.



I just noticed that, sorry, ha.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? (UGRabbit)*

Group buy time?


----------



## ArmyMike (Aug 31, 2007)

would this kit also be for the jetta 2.5 as well?


----------



## VW Tuna (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (ArmyMike)*

Bump, because we need to let everyone know there is serious interest in a aftermarket bolt on turbo kit.


----------



## rabazaes (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (VW Tuna)*

According to AUTOCAR (http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArticle/AllCars/227572/), the 2009 Audi TT RS will have a turbocharged version of the 2.5L R5 with.... 350 bhp!
Rodrigo


----------



## Scratchmaster_J (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (rabazaes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabazaes* »_According to AUTOCAR (http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArticle/AllCars/227572/), the 2009 Audi TT RS will have a turbocharged version of the 2.5L R5 with.... 350 bhp!
Rodrigo

That is real good news.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (rabazaes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabazaes* »_According to AUTOCAR (http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArticle/AllCars/227572/), the 2009 Audi TT RS will have a turbocharged version of the 2.5L R5 with.... 350 bhp!
Rodrigo


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*

The I5 is making a comeback!!


----------



## southpaw447 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? (digitaltim)*

I emailed Neuspeed about possible performance parts coming out and they said they are working with VF-Engineering on one and is going through final tests. Although I heard it will only be for 5speed models. It will have estimated gains of up to 200hp
They have no confirmed a date either


_Modified by southpaw447 at 2:02 PM 9-4-2007_


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? (southpaw447)*

200 + 150? 350HP?! OMG.....I might be afraid to drive the car with that much HP.
.





































lol


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Any new 2.5L turbo kit rumors? (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_200 + 150? 350HP?! OMG.....I might be afraid to drive the car with that much HP.
.




































lol

if you are afraid of a 350 *crank *hp MKV Rabbit, then you won't want to come anywhere near the 430 *wheel *hp MKII Gti that I am building


----------



## froggystyle66 (Aug 16, 2007)

so a turbocharger would only be for manual transmission?


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (froggystyle66)*

i saw the prototype manifolds for the mk5 2.5 yesterday while at dubfest in los angeles. they will be using GIAC tuning. the company is called Late night tuning. they are also going to offer a header and a camshaft for the N/A 2.5 also. the turbo they plan to use is going to be a t3-60. but i'm thinking the t3-t4 would be a better unit. but what do i know? they also had a very kick azz 2.5 race car on display! N/A powered and full cage! 2.5 HOTNESS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

take any pics?


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

sorry but i didn't take any pics. the prototypes were from a solid modeling medium. so they weren't the actual manifolds. they looked like they would flow very well for the application. and the fact they were using the t3-60 trim turbo, i was thinking it would spool quickly and be great on the street. if you were looking for all out horsepower i would think a t3/t4 turbo might be a future upgrade.


----------



## louis109 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (rental_metard)*



























































_Modified by louis109 at 7:37 PM 9-11-2007_


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (louis109)*

^^^





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

I just wet myself...


----------



## Scratchmaster_J (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (esp)*

Badass Now we just have to wait and see what issue reliability is going to be.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (louis109)*


_Quote, originally posted by *louis109* »_

























































_Modified by louis109 at 7:37 PM 9-11-2007_

too bad this is old news...


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
too bad this is old news...










Probably a stupid question, but has anyone been in contact with Castro about the progress, or lack thereof, with that kit? Been quite a while since that thread was locked...you'd think they would've come up with something by now.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

word on mkv was the project was scraped due to tuning problems


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_word on mkv was the project was scraped due to tuning problems

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (froggystyle66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *froggystyle66* »_so a turbocharger would only be for manual transmission?

theres no way an autotragic can hnadle that power...hence why you dont see any big HP or N/A VWs that have been turboed with an auto.


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

i also talked to the guys at ABD they were building a turbo kit and scrapped it do to the fact that their car had an auto tranny and couldnt get it dialed in. they pulled the turbo and slapped in a nitrous oxide kit. if you have an auto tranny i'm thinking your S.O.L. sorry.


----------

